# Angelo from Italy



## Angelo97 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hello to everyone. My name is Angelo, i'm 20 years old and i suffer from derealization and depersonalization since 2013, blame cannabis. My Life was totally ruined from It. I tried to have a normal Life til 2014, when i had a Psychotic breakdown. Now the psychosis is gone but derealization and depersonalization are so strong that i can't do anything, even meet somebody at home is really hard for me. The only think that keeps me Alice is the Hope of a cure. 
Well, What Can i say? Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome to the site, Angelo!

Do you have any particular triggers or is your unreality consistent?


----------



## Angelo97 (Oct 12, 2017)

My un reality is consistent 24×7, there is no a trigger...


----------



## ritalinislife (Oct 16, 2017)

Angelo suppongo che parli italiano, ascoltami bene, vai da un medico e fatti prescrivere del Revia(naltrexone) e della Ritalina (metilfenidato).
A me mi hanno salvato la vita.


----------



## Angelo97 (Oct 12, 2017)

ritalinislife said:


> Angelo suppongo che parli italiano, ascoltami bene, vai da un medico e fatti prescrivere del Revia(naltrexone) e della Ritalina (metilfenidato).
> A me mi hanno salvato la vita.


Ciao! Ho chiesto al medico ma non ha voluto prescrivermeli  tu di cosa hai sofferto?


----------



## ritalinislife (Oct 16, 2017)

Ho sofferto e soffro ancora, (molto di meno adesso) di dpd da 2 anni e mezzo ma sono riuscito a procurarmi questi due medicinali via amici (spacciatori si intende), e ti assicuro che mi hanno cambiato la vita, il naltrexone mi fa risentire il mio corpo come se fosse il mio e la ritalina mi toglie la derealizazione. L’ho subito detto al mio psichiatra e quindi ha deciso di prescrivermeli. Senti per il naltrexone quello che potresti fare se il tuo medico non te lo vuole prescrivere è: vai da un generalista e gli dici che vuoi smettere di fumare e gli parli del naltrexone che in teoria è un medicinale per smettere di fumare che però aiuta col dpd e poi vedi. Per la ritalina non ti saprei aiutare, dovresti conoscere qualcuno che te la sappia procurare. Buona fortuna.


----------

